# Camping site for Leeds



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi does anyone know of a camp site handy for Leeds. It would be nice to leave the motor home on site and walk to near by train station.We are travelling from cumbria but are going to the peak district after leeds so any side of leeds will do.


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

Try these two: Nostell
Moor Lodge

We've used Nostell (south of Leeds on southern outskirts of Wakefield)and it is very nice. Not been to Moor Lodge (north of Leeds in Scarcroft off road to Wetherby) but understand it is also pleasant.

Jon

PS Just noticed your comment about trains - unfortunately neither are close to stations - indeed the Leeds area is not too well serviced by the railways. From Nostell it's a bus to Wakefield and then a train in to Leeds. There will be buses down the Wetherby road going straight into Leeds city centre.

J


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Try Glenfield camping and caravan site buses into Leeds close by or St Helenas near Leeds Bradford airport buses to Leeds at the airport.

Regards Tim


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Leeds*

Hi

Try Rudding Park, just south of Harrogate. Buses run from outside the site to Leeds. The bus is the "770" service and is operated by Harrogate and District Travel.

St Helena's is, I belive closed at this time of year.

Russell

www.ruddingpark.com


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

Just noticed Nostell is closed now for the winter -sorry about that. Moor Lodge is open all year, and this one 'till late Jan:

Maustin bottom of hill past village of Harewood north of Leeds.

Jon


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Camping site fo Leeds*



cunny said:


> Hi does anyone know of a camp site handy for Leeds. It would be nice to leave the motor home on site and walk to near by train station.We are travelling from cumbria but are going to the peak district after leeds so any side of leeds will do.


Hi Cunny,
We live in Cockermouth and also have to go to Leeds (on Saturday 15th) and I was going to ask the same question. We need to get into the University area. Picking up our new MH on the Thursday and driving up from Sussex. 
Don't fancy trying to park around the University so a bus/train into the city would be the preferred option.
If you are there before us let us know how you get on?
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

There is a huge car park at Garforth station which am not sure if you can park in over night - its free but train service is every 15 mins during the day - week days the car park does get full but at weekends its relatively empty.

Will go and check it out later and see if there are any restrictions to over night parking. I have left a car there overnight and its got CCTV with no problems but don't know about a motorhome.

It would be ideal although a touch noisy with trains going past early and thru the night but if you sleep like logs no problem. If you fancy a bit of wild camping there are quite a lot of car parks at what's called Garforth cliff near a camping & garden centre am sure a one night stop wouldn't be any problem.

I shall check them out for you as well later this evening.

Regards

Greenie


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

There is a new CS opened at a Pub called the Gas House Tavern,Whitehall Road,Drighlington which is around 5miles from the City Centre and it is on the bus route into town.It is also handy for the Motorways (M62,M1,A1)

Although there is not much around the site (local walks nearby) and the pub is a typical Leeds suburb Pub you will not get much closer to the city Centre than this.

There is also St Helenas in Horsforth which is not far from the City Centre.

If you want any more info on the sites let me know.

Val


----------



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

*Camping site for leeds*


Thanks everyone for your help. The wife's decided she also wants to go to York. We have booked Rowntree park in York and will take the train to Leeds. Medallionman good luck with your new MH. Might see you driving around cockermouth !!!!

Cunny. Whitehaven.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Good choice,Rowntree Park is a brilliant site!

Val


----------

